# Encore Presentation and Incentives



## CMF (Aug 18, 2011)

>50K MRP for self referral
>75K MRP for attending presentation
>$1999 paid for Encore package applied to points price
>$9.20 per point price instead of current $10.22 per point price when buying 2000 points
>$695 credit towards the price of enrolling two resale weeks; so $1300 to enroll instead of $1,995

Is this the current best deal or was something left off the table?
I think everyone gets the same deal, but I want to confirm.

Charles


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 18, 2011)

CMF said:


> >50K MRP for self referral
> >75K MRP for attending presentation
> >$1999 paid for Encore package applied to points price
> >$9.20 per point price instead of current $10.22 per point price when buying 2000 points
> ...



75K MRP for attending the presentation?  That's better than what I got.  Who is your salesman?


----------



## CMF (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryan Garret.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2011)

Everything is in the norm except for the 75K for attending the presentation. Usually the incentive given for encore packages is the same as what they offer everyone else, 10-20K. So yours is better than most. Though $2k for the package itself? Ouch.


----------



## CMF (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes. But that was applied/deducted from the points purchase  price.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 18, 2011)

CMF said:


> Ryan Garret.



That's who I bought 2000 points from last week.  Wait til I call him....75000 MRP!


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 18, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Everything is in the norm except for the 75K for attending the presentation. Usually the incentive given for encore packages is the same as what they offer everyone else, 10-20K. So yours is better than most. Though $2k for the package itself? Ouch.



I guess that's true I paid 1200.00.  Okay I don't feel so bad.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 18, 2011)

CMF said:


> Yes. But that was applied/deducted from the points purchase  price.



Oh ya..its doesn't matter, its like the week is "free" anyway.  Alright I'm mad again.  75000MRP!


----------



## CMF (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryan had nothing to do with the 75k MRP.  The offer and package was agreed to a year ago when we purchased the Encore package.


----------



## Chemee (Aug 19, 2011)

CMF said:


> >50K MRP for self referral
> >75K MRP for attending presentation
> >$1999 paid for Encore package applied to points price
> >$9.20 per point price instead of current $10.22 per point price when buying 2000 points
> ...



We were offered $400 main fee credit or the 50k MRP for s-r.  Did u purchase?  To us, owning 1 week, seems better to purchase another OW week resale & then enrolling our Marriott purchased week for $595.  We'd have 2650 pts then a yrly week at OW for alot less than $18,300.    Thoughts on this strategy?


----------



## tlwmkw (Aug 19, 2011)

Charles,

Are you buying points or just seeing what others were offered?  I was surprised to see that you might be considering purchasing points knowing that you have a good history of buying resale at great prices.

tlwmkw


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 19, 2011)

CMF said:


> Ryan had nothing to do with the 75k MRP.  The offer and package was agreed to a year ago when we purchased the Encore package.



That is a good deal.  Is that what they offered or did you negotiate.  I'm awful at negotiating.


----------



## CMF (Aug 19, 2011)

Chemee said:


> We were offered $400 main fee credit or the 50k MRP for s-r.  Did u purchase?  To us, owning 1 week, seems better to purchase another OW week resale & then enrolling our Marriott purchased week for $595.  We'd have 2650 pts then a yrly week at OW for alot less than $18,300.    Thoughts on this strategy?



Yes. We had the opportunity to get the MF credit, but we opted for the points instead because I thought I remembered that 50k points go for about $600.



SMB1 said:


> That is a good deal.  Is that what they offered or did you negotiate.  I'm awful at negotiating.



I don't remember negotiating for the deal.  I think it was a straight out offer.  But there was a problem.  The Encore program rep promised us an ocean front room and we did not get it. I asked to be compensated and one of the sales managers gave me $300 worth of Amex Gift Cards.  There were also two $25 coupons for Ruth Chris.  I ask to exchange them for room credit because I was not about to go to Ruth Chris in cargo shorts and with the kids in tow.

I ended up buying 2k points and converting my two weeks.  Time will tell if it was a smart move.

Charles

PS I put the whole thing on the Marriott Visa Black Card so we got about another 90K MRPs.


----------



## Darwin (Aug 20, 2011)

*question*

What is the Encore presentation?


----------



## CMF (Aug 20, 2011)

The Encore pitch came at the end of a sales presentation last year when I walked away not buying anything.  The offer was to return to Ocean Watch for 6 nights.  The cost was $1,999.  I would have to attend a 90 minute presentation and would receive 75K Marriott Reward Points.  Should I decide to buy, the cost of the Encore package would be applied to the points purchased.   I don't know how common these are and if the same offer is made at all resorts.  I would guess that the cost of the package would be less at less popular resorts.

I hope this helps.

Charles


----------



## kjd (Aug 21, 2011)

For those owners with a mixture of developer purchased weeks and resale weeks the application of the $695 to the resale price of $1,995 is all smoke, IMO.  Originally, when I purchased I only enrolled my developer purchased weeks for $695.  Several months later I enrolled my resale weeks for $1,300.  There is no real saving for owners with a mixture of weeks.  You'll still pay $1,995.  In spite of general claims by the sales staff that eventually you will save money by enrolling, it won't necessarily work that way.

Despite some individual owner situations and also taking into account the incentives offered, this program will still cost most owners money.  Is it worth it?  I think it depends upon the intangibles of ownership.  Intangibles like convenience, feeling part of the Marriott brand, hedging bets about future programs, etc.  Everyone has their reasons for enrolling.  From a dollars and cents point of view however, I can't see a lot of owners saving money.


----------



## jont (Aug 21, 2011)

Charles
I paid 1299 for an encore presentation at ocean point last month. I did not buy any points. Just curious, did the points you bought put you in premier status?


----------



## CMF (Aug 21, 2011)

jont said:


> Charles
> I paid 1299 for an encore presentation at ocean point last month. I did not buy any points. Just curious, did the points you bought put you in premier status?



Yes.

Charles


----------



## jont (Aug 22, 2011)

CMF said:


> Yes.
> 
> Charles
> Good luck with your future requests. I think you will like the DC. I have had good luck with my res request so far, even thou I am not a premier member.
> ...


----------



## mkahanek (Aug 22, 2011)

CMF said:


> >50K MRP for self referral
> >75K MRP for attending presentation
> >$1999 paid for Encore package applied to points price
> >$9.20 per point price instead of current $10.22 per point price when buying 2000 points
> ...



This is sort of interesting.  Wife and I bought an Encure during our stay at Waiohai in November.

We paid 1900 for a week to be stayed at KBC oceanfront.

However we were told that the price per point would lock lower than current offer but would slide up from 9.20 based on how long it was after our purchase and our actual usage of the encore package.  Are you locked in at $9.20 a point for the FULL two years you have to use this package or did they mention the price per point going up over time (although it would still be lower than retail)

Also where did you buy encore?


----------



## CMF (Aug 22, 2011)

mkahanek said:


> This is sort of interesting.  Wife and I bought an Encure during our stay at Waiohai in November.
> 
> We paid 1900 for a week to be stayed at KBC oceanfront.
> 
> ...



We purchased the Encore package at Ocean Watch with no intention to buy.  There was no mention of the price changing - they may have mentioned something but it did not register if they did because, like I said, we had no intention to buy.  We purchased the Encore package the week that the DC points program opened.  So, when we returned, I only had a vague notion that the price per point went up from skimming the threads on TUG and was only pleasantly surprised that we could buy at the original per point price.  And, for what it's worth, we only had 18 months to use the package, not 2 years.

Charles

PS Did they promise you an ocean front room?  That is what they promised us and they did not honor it.  I complained and received $300 in compensation.


----------



## jont (Aug 22, 2011)

CMF said:


> Ryan had nothing to do with the 75k MRP.  The offer and package was agreed to a year ago when we purchased the Encore package.



Charles
That's great that you got 75k MRPs. I didn't get any for my encore presentation. I feel like I've been had. 
I'll be sure to get them next time I do an encore. 

John


----------



## rstolker (Jun 18, 2013)

CMF said:


> >50K MRP for self referral
> >75K MRP for attending presentation
> >$1999 paid for Encore package applied to points price
> >$9.20 per point price instead of current $10.22 per point price when buying 2000 points
> ...


We paid $1,899 for a prepaid 7-night cruise certificate + 75000 MReward points.  We specifically asked whether it would be valid for a 7-night Hawaii cruise and we were told it was, and that we could bring another couple for about $719.00 additional.  One condition was that we return to Hilton Head for a second "encore" sales presentation, which we did.  When we received and activated the cruise certificate, we found that it does NOT cover the Hawaii cruise, which would cost an additional $1,728-$1,928 plus $840 port taxes for us and an additional $2,634.00 plus port taxes for another couple.  MVCI has refused to provide us with what we were told we were paying for.  We are preparing a lawsuit requesting both actual and punitive damages arising out of MVCI's fraudulent misrepresentations.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 18, 2013)

rstolker said:


> We paid $1,899 for a prepaid 7-night cruise certificate + 75000 MReward points.  We specifically asked whether it would be valid for a 7-night Hawaii cruise and we were told it was, and that we could bring another couple for about $719.00 additional.  One condition was that we return to Hilton Head for a second "encore" sales presentation, which we did.  When we received and activated the cruise certificate, we found that it does NOT cover the Hawaii cruise, which would cost an additional $1,728-$1,928 plus $840 port taxes for us and an additional $2,634.00 plus port taxes for another couple.  MVCI has refused to provide us with what we were told we were paying for.  We are preparing a lawsuit requesting both actual and punitive damages arising out of MVCI's fraudulent misrepresentations.



You are filing a suit based on not receiving something verbally promised? A "mistake" or a "misstatement" by a salesperson is not going to be binding. You were obviously verbally lied to in order to generate a sale, but how would they have been able to afford giving you a Hawaii Cruise for the price of an Eastern Caribbean? If it sounds too good to be true, get it in writing. Had you asked for it in writing they would have never provided it. They have to pay cash for that cruise so what you thought you were getting was never actually on the table.

Good luck on your case because you are going to need it. This is an industry that does not budge on being forced to deliver on verbal promises.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 18, 2013)

rstolker said:


> We paid $1,899 for a prepaid 7-night cruise certificate + 75000 MReward points.  We specifically asked whether it would be valid for a 7-night Hawaii cruise and we were told it was, and that we could bring another couple for about $719.00 additional.  One condition was that we return to Hilton Head for a second "encore" sales presentation, which we did.  When we received and activated the cruise certificate, we found that it does NOT cover the Hawaii cruise, which would cost an additional $1,728-$1,928 plus $840 port taxes for us and an additional $2,634.00 plus port taxes for another couple.  MVCI has refused to provide us with what we were told we were paying for.  We are preparing a lawsuit requesting both actual and punitive damages arising out of MVCI's fraudulent misrepresentations.



If you have it in writing as part of your incentive package documentation, you should have no trouble sending that into corporate and having them provide it.

They have a system to track incentive rewards.  I have seen it several times when I inquired about my award status over the years.  It's tied to you sales presentation lead generation record in the system.  They have always been forthcoming and printed a copy for my records when I asked for one.

I can see why a punitive damages suit but I dont think you have suffered any actual damages by not recieving what was verbally promised.  The suit will be baseless and will be dismissed without any factual documentation to present in court but good luck.

Would recommend you take your cruise certificate and go on vacation!  With the money your going to blow just to prove an emotional point, you can save that and invite your friends along for the trip and have a wonderful time.

FT


----------

